# Upgrade from Onkyo ht-r550 to Pioneer vsx-821-k worth it?



## Ratified (Mar 2, 2012)

Well, the home theater bug has bit me hard and its time to start upgrading the aging home theater setup. I currently have a Onkyo ht-r550 (receiver from ht-sr800 htib) and was wondering if upgrading to a Pioneer vsx-821-k is a worthy upgrade or just a side-grade? Current speaker setup is JBL Northridge N38 mains, N-center center, Dayton Audio B652 rears ( have JBL N28 but the tweeters met with my little girls fingers) and a soon to be replaced Sony sawm40 sub. Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

It seems like it would be a decent upgrade. :huh:


----------



## auge.dog (Feb 13, 2008)

If you are not planning on going to a 7.1 system and have Blu-ray and want the ability to play back the hi-def audio that blu-rays have, then yes, I would consider upgrading. BTW, I went from an older model Onkyo to a Pioneer vsx-819, and the sound improvement for blu-rays is very noticeable.


----------



## Ratified (Mar 2, 2012)

Thanks for the replies! Not planning on going to 7.1 and love my blu-rays. I think the Pioneer will serve my purposes well without breaking the bank. Have you tried any of the bluetooth functions yet or the Ipod functions?


----------



## auge.dog (Feb 13, 2008)

No, I do not have blue tooth in order to try it out. I guess I could try out the IPOD functions, but when I have used my IPOD, I just connect it with a 3.5 stereo adaptor and then either play the music on the IPOD or run the Audiogalaxy app, which allows me to play from a huge selection stored on various hard drives.


----------

